# How do you get schedules from the Web?



## JustinBaron (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi

I have sucessfully installed a cachecard and can access my TIVO with my browser over my network.

This has now stopped the modem from dialling (I have read about a fix for this) but how do I get the schedules form the web?

Thanks!

Justin


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Run nic_config_tivo from the bash prompt and set the daily call option to "network". Reboot.


----------



## JustinBaron (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks!


----------

